# Instalar e Configurar Impressora Paralela

## RedPingüim

Eu estou a usar o Gentoo há alguns dias e estou muito bem impressioando com esta distribuição.  

Em geral não tenho encontrado problemas. Instalei partindo do "stage 1" e está tudo a funcionar perfeitamente, exceto a impressora. 

Habilitei o suporte para impressora paralela no kernel, reconstruí e instalei os módulos. Ao iniciar o sistema operativo vejo pelas linhas da inicialização que foi detectada a impressora e a porta paralela. Faço a intalação do CUPS, foomatic e gimp-print. COnfiguro a impressora via navegador mas na hora de imprimir, simplesmente não há resposta alguma.

Alguém já teve problemas em configurar a impressora paralela no Gentoo??

Obrigado...

----------

## darktux

Tens o cups a correr?

Se sim, vê o que te é dito nas mensagens do log, talvez lá haja alguma pista que nos ajude.

----------

## humpback

Seguiste isto: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/printing-howto.xml direitinho?

----------

## RedPingüim

Olá, obrigado por responderem...

1. Sim, o CUPS está a ser executado na inicialização:

rc-update add cups default

2. Eu segui o roteiro que está no guia de usuários do gentoo. Aliás, acho que este roteiro ficou mais claro para impressoras USB. No caso de impressoras paralelas está um pouco enevoado....  :Confused: 

3. Procurei pelo fórum do Gentoo, mas não encontrei nada que fosse mais explícito a respeito do caso, exceto no que se refere à instalação dos módulos no kernel. 

4. É certo declarar os módulos "lp", "parport" e "parport_pc" em "/etc/modules.autoload"?

5. Com relação a este módulo "parport_pc" também tenho dúvidas sobre a real necessidade dele estar presente, porque lembro (sem comparações) que no Slackware eu só habiltava "parport" e "lp".

Obrigado...

----------

## humpback

O guia está feito para usb, mas em termos practicos a diferença é apenas o device.

é como lá diz

```

# touch test.txt

# echo "Hello World" > test.txt

# cat test.txt > /dev/usb/lp0 

 Alternatively, for parallel port printers: 

# cat test.txt > /dev/lp0 

```

Se esta parte workar quer dizer que o driver da porta paralela esta bem carregado. E que este é o teu device.

Se tiveres problemas faz um dmesg e manda uma MP para mim com isso para eu ver.

----------

## MetalGod

verifica a tua configuração do kernel e verifica se o device aparece no setup do cups em http://localhost:631

----------

